# Defying Science....green water gone



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

well maybe not defying science but heres what happened..I had recently set of a tank, maybe 3 months ago tops...29 gallon, press co2 with mist method cranked up very high (no fish in the tank right now), 55x2 lighting, EI method, ADA aquasoil.....as soon as I set the tank up it stayed cloudy and evolved into full blow green water. I figured my tank wasnt densely planted enough, I had a bunch of blyxa over 60 % of the tank and some l.aromatica. I decided to do a 4 day blackout which mostly worked but basically killed my l.aromatica and left my plants look gross and leggy. At this point, my blyxa was way over grown so I took everything out and replanted the blyxa more sparsely and tossed in 10 stem plants which I floated and did a 75% water change. Added my ferts and with 2 days the tank became crystal clear.....its perfect now..I dont get it...I Thought you couldnt water change away green water. I think maybe I had excess dead leaves adn stuff stuck in the blyxa and gravel...I did vacuum the gravel really well.....any thoughts??


----------



## cranetech (Feb 1, 2006)

Water change and stem plants out competed?


----------

